# Dumbest Rule Your School Enforced



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah, we all know some school have some dumb rules like the zero tolerance policy. So, tell us these dumbs rules and stuff.

My school wouldn't let us play in the snow. Yet, they forced us to wear snow gear outside. You bet I broke that rule every time.


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 6, 2022)

No walking sticks, even for the injured, as they can be used a a weapons.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Saurvn said:


> No walking sticks, even for the injured, as they can be used a a weapons.


Then they should ban pens as pencils. Those can be used as a weapon


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Then they should ban pens as pencils. Those can be used as a weapon


Yeup, I was suspended for coming to school with a cane after I suffered a broken knee.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 6, 2022)

No hats.

Like, WHY? The fuck is a HAT gonna do?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Saurvn said:


> Yeup, I was suspended for coming to school with a cane after I suffered a broken knee.


Paper, computers, shoes, shirts, pants, socks, and underwear should also be banned too. Those can be used as weapons


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 6, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> No hats.
> 
> Like, WHY? The fuck is a HAT gonna do?


You'll show your balding and LIKE IT!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> No hats.
> 
> Like, WHY? The fuck is a HAT gonna do?


iT's A gAnG sIgN


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Briefly my junior school (ages 8-11) enforced a 'no ball games' rule. 

All schools in England below secondary also enforce mandatory religious observation.



Amepix said:


> Then they should ban pens as pencils. Those can be used as a weapon




Definitely. The pen is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Phoenix Kitsune (Dec 6, 2022)

at the middle school I went to, you could not watch youtube unless it was for "educational" purposes.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Briefly my junior school (ages 8-11) enforced a 'no ball games' rule.
> 
> All schools in England below secondary also enforce mandatory religious observation.
> 
> ...


Huh. That's weird.


Phoenix Kitsune said:


> at the middle school I went to, you could not watch youtube unless it was for "educational" purposes.


Ah yes. You aren't allowed to have fun. Ever.


----------



## Phoenix Kitsune (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Ah yes. You aren't allowed to have fun. Ever.


another one, it's not for one of the many schools I went to (military parents), but the place I work at, you can't ever engage with a shoplifter. even if you see them shiplifting, you can't confront them.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Phoenix Kitsune said:


> another one, it's not for one of the many schools I went to (military parents), but the place I work at, you can't ever engage with a shoplifter. even if you see them shiplifting, you can't confront them.


Don't stop crime! Don't even be the witness!


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh my god, I remembered another dumb rule. When it rained during recess, you'd expect to be able to just talk to your friends or use the computer, right?

Nope! Walk the halls and don't say a word still recess ends. Suffice to say, my mother wasn't very happy with that.


----------



## Phoenix Kitsune (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Don't stop crime! Don't even be the witness!


Pretty much xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Don't stop crime! Don't even be the witness!



Sometimes they become violent if they're called out.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 6, 2022)

My middle school banned Simpsons T-shirts (late 80s) because Bart was a bad influence.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> My middle school banned Simpsons T-shirts (late 80s) because Bart was a bad influence.


Nah. He's a great influence


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

In the 6th grade, I wore a Spongebob bandana to school, but was forced to take it off BeCaUsE iTs a GanG siGn.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> In the 6th grade, I wore a Spongebob bandana to school, but was forced to take it off BeCaUsE iTs a GanG siGn.


What is it with schools and these so called gang signs anyway?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> What is it with schools and these so called gang signs anyway?


I have no idea. I never thought my small hick town would even have gangs.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Not really a school rule but when I was in 1st grade, my teacher sent me to the principal's office for farting during class. And then the principal lectured me about not being disruptive


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Not really a school rule but when I was in 1st grade, my teacher sent me to the principal's office for farting during class. And then the principal lectured me about not being disruptive


Sorry, I had a normal bodily function


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> I have no idea. I never thought my small hick town would even have gangs.


Plus, forcing those gang members to take off a bandana or something doesn't mean they aren't in a gang anymore


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 7, 2022)

In my preschool there were some stupid rules related to food. For example on pea soup days you had to eat at least seven spoonfuls. I hated pea soup and had no interest in eating even a single spoonful, so I simply didn't. In the end they had to remove the rule.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> In my preschool there were some stupid rules related to food. For example on pea soup days you had to eat at least seven spoonfuls. I hated pea soup and had no interest in eating even a single spoonful, so I simply didn't. In the end they had to remove the rule.


Why on earth is that okay? What if someone was allergic to what they were serving!


----------



## AniwayasSong (Dec 7, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, we all know some school have some dumb rules like the zero tolerance policy. So, tell us these dumbs rules and stuff.
> 
> My school wouldn't let us play in the snow. Yet, they forced us to wear snow gear outside. You bet I broke that rule every time.


Good God, answering that question would take me PAGES!
Catholic School from K-8th Grade.
'nuff said 'bout that...


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> Good God, answering that question would take me PAGES!
> Catholic School from K-8th Grade.
> 'nuff said 'bout that...


Yep. That's more than enough information


----------



## Servyl (Dec 7, 2022)

Can't have Smarties. Because kids were snorting Smarties.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Can't have Smarties. Because kids were snorting Smarties.


It's just Smarties. Did they think it was coke or something?


----------



## Servyl (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It's just Smarties. Did they think it was coke or something?


They musta xD


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Yeah, we all know some school have some dumb rules like the zero tolerance policy. So, tell us these dumbs rules and stuff.



Our school refused to let us wear any shorts that were above the knee. 
The windows were solid glass and non-opening, designed to be one big cental air system for temperature and ventilation (and prevent shenanigans I assume)
It was June, temperatures around 29-32 degrees, and their air conditioning unit was not working. The tiny windows on the bottom did nothing. 

The school still refused to allow shirts with sleeves above the elbow and shorts above the knee...*period. * Some guys wore kilts as a FU to the rule but the loophole held.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Our school refused to let us wear any shorts that were above the knee.
> The windows were solid glass and non-opening, designed to be one big cental air system for temperature and ventilation (and prevent shenanigans I assume)
> It was June, temperatures around 29-32 degrees, and their air conditioning unit was not working. The tiny windows on the bottom did nothing.
> 
> The school still refused to allow shirts with sleeves above the elbow and shorts above the knee...*period. * Some guys wore kilts as a FU to the rule but the loophole held.


Let's give the children heatstroke! There's no legal issues with this!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

At my old christian college we had mandatory church services every day except Saturdays. 

Also you couldnt be gay.

And there were a ton of other stupid rules too.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> At my old christian college we had mandatory church services every day except Saturdays.
> 
> Also you couldnt be gay.
> 
> And there were a ton of other stupid rules too.



I would *sooooo* not fit in there!! _<laughs and shakes his head vigorously> _


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> At my old christian college we had mandatory church services every day except Saturdays.
> 
> Also you couldnt be gay.
> 
> And there were a ton of other stupid rules too.


What is it with Christians and other sexualities?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

everything XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 8, 2022)

In middle school we had a "no talking during lunch" rule.

You were expected to form a single file line, eat your slop that was given, not make a sound or converse with any of your friends, and when your done eating, you put up your tray and placed your head on the table with your arms over to show you were finished. All students had to do this in a sufficiently exceptional way if we wanted recess.

If you talked, you got your lunch taken from you. If the staff thought you were sitting with friends, they'd separate you. It was so fucked up now that I think of it. (They weren't even certified staff. Just a bunch of fat lunch ladies who got to play prison guard for 20 minutes, lol)

I hate our public school systems.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> In middle school we had a "no talking during lunch" rule.
> 
> You were expected to form a single file line, eat your slop that was given, not make a sound or converse with any of your friends, and when your done eating, you put up your tray and placed your head on the table with your arms over to show you were finished. All students had to do this in a sufficiently exceptional way if we wanted recess.
> 
> ...


So..... A prison?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> everything XD


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I would *sooooo* not fit in there!! _<laughs and shakes his head vigorously> _


Seeing you interact with the students there would be so funny. I bet they wouldnt be able to handle you! I had a professor there go into a rant about therians too.


Amepix said:


> What is it with Christians and other sexualities?


They were just straight up hateful. You also werent allowed to have a straight relationship either and werent allowed to kiss or hold hands.


TrixieFox said:


> everything XD


Yeah pretty much lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> So..... A prison?


Yes, and to show I'm not exaggerating, I'll tell other fucked up examples.

Our Joplin county middle school had a chain linked fence with barbed wire on the top that surrounded the building. They kept a close eye on students during recess who got too close to the fence. They'd get yelled at and brought back.

You couldn't wear clothes that were too colorful or expressive. This included complex patterns, bright designs, etc. No hats, no long hair on boys, no excessive jewelry. For that I remember seeing a teacher yelling at a girl student for having a gold necklace with a little gem on it.

When you left you either went on a bus or followed the "parent pick up" structure. All students kept silent as parents formed a line in their cars, single file, one by one the teacher would shout the name of the student, and you had to haul ass to your car to get home. You would receive an infraction for not responding quickly because it was delaying the speed of things.

We had a "Rad" every week which was "rule appreciation day". This included many rules, but one was so stupid to me in particular. You were required you to carry all your shit with you from class to class. All 4 to 5 huge ass text books, pencils, paper, etc. But you had to leave your backpack in your locker. During this process school staff would search through backpacks to look for cell phones and other electronics, which was strictly against the rules. I got sent to the office once because I had my flip phone hidden in my backpack and a lunch lady found it lol. It was confiscated for 3 days and I my mom was pissed at the school and demanded I get it back, and she was told she would have to drive down to the school and claim it with me.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Yes, and to show I'm not exaggerating, I'll tell other fucked up examples.
> 
> Our Joplin county middle school had a chain linked fence with barbed wire on the top that surrounded the building. They kept a close eye on students during recess who got too close to the fence. They'd get yelled at and brought back.
> 
> ...


It really feels like this is how the government wants schools to be run so they can have more worker drones.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> It really feels like this is how the government wants schools to be run so they can have more worker drones.



You're taught enough to understand how to do your job, but not enough to properly challenge the system that makes you *have *to do that job with so little power to show for it. For *that*, you have to go to university for a while to get enough respect for people to listen to your crazy-ass ideas. <lol>


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> You're taught enough to understand how to do your job, but not enough to properly challenge the system that makes you *have *to do that job with so little power to show for it. For *that*, you have to go to university for a while to get enough respect for people to listen to your crazy-ass ideas. <lol>


What a great system we have...


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2022)

Amepix said:


> What a great system we have...



Oh it's even better if you think about it. 

Since universities are often private and cost money to attend, the majority of the people who could attend are people who have money. 

Almost all positions of serious power to change the system requires access to said universities, cutting off the poorer voices instantly. 

Those that remain are least likely to wish for the system to chance, as it favours them by design as they advance high enough in the ranks of leadership to make said changes. 

So if you ever wonder why things don't change in the world fas enough...this is why. It's _engineered _to be self-sustaining as it is to keep the classes nice and separate...middle class supports the upper class, while lower class catches the middle and keeps them alive or absorbs them when they get burnt out and used up by the upper class. 

Schools absolutely promote this idea as "the way it is and should be".


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh it's even better if you think about it.
> 
> Since universities are often private and cost money to attend, the majority of the people who could attend are people who have money.
> 
> ...


The world is made for the rich and anyone who isn't rich is just a number


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh it's even better if you think about it.
> 
> Since universities are often private and cost money to attend, the majority of the people who could attend are people who have money.
> 
> ...



This is why it's super important to support low-cost access to Universities for bright young people regardless of their background.


----------



## IvorySkull (Dec 9, 2022)

Yastreb said:


> In my preschool there were some stupid rules related to food. For example on pea soup days you had to eat at least seven spoonfuls. I hated pea soup and had no interest in eating even a single spoonful, so I simply didn't. In the end they had to remove the rule.


At mine you had to eat ALL the food. The whole classroom wasn't allowed to leave the lunch room until all of us finished the meal.
I wasn't a picky eater, but this one time there was something I really couldn't eat. I don't remember what it was, but I remember it made me feel like I had to throw up. One of the teachers tried to force me to eat - I mean, PHYSICALLY. She grabbed me and pushed my head toward the plate. I bit her. HARD. She had to get stitches because of my bite.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 9, 2022)

IvorySkull said:


> At mine you hat to eat ALL the food. The whole classroom wasn't allowed to leave the lunch room until all of us finished the meal.
> I wasn't a picky eater, but this one time there was something I really couldn't eat. I don't remember what it was, but I remember it made me feel like I had to throw up. One of the teachers tried to force me to eat - I mean, PHISICALLY. She grabbed me and pushed my head toward the plate. I bit her. HARD. She had to get stitches because of my bite.
> 
> I regret nothing.


You could be allergic to this food? Eat it!


----------

